# new and curious INFP type 4!



## faceindisguise (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi personality cafe - I found this website a few days ago and I gotta say I'm very pleased I did! I've always thought I was more than a little odd and y'all've (excuse my southernness) shown me that that there are other people out there that share my odd mannerisms and feelings. :happy: I've learned a ton about myself since reading through these forums. So thanks a lot for that - really looking forward to getting to know this awesome community better

I have two questions though

1. People around here seem to be pretty good at being able to tell other people's MBTI... How do you tell what Type someone else is without knowing their test results?
and
2. As happy as I am that this place exists... I have to admit that it feels more than a little discomforting to know that as an INFP Type 4 I've been given a 'definition' and a certain predictability... anyone else out there ever think about/feel weird about that after they took the test?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings faceindisguise and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum faceindisguise. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.



> H





> ow do you tell what Type someone else is without knowing their test results?


The test isn't everything - self evaluation can be much better. In the 'What's my personality type?' section, for example, people will provide information about themselves and have others 'type' them based on certain key definitions or phrases, barring other approaches.


----------



## TemporarilyRyan (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!



faceindisguise said:


> 2. As happy as I am that this place exists... I have to admit that it feels more than a little discomforting to know that as an INFP Type 4 I've been given a 'definition' and a certain predictability... anyone else out there ever think about/feel weird about that after they took the test?


I didn't even feel a little weird. If anything at all I felt more relieved knowing that there are other people out there who share those certain traits that I found to be odd or quirky. It felt good knowing that I wasn't the only one.


----------



## faceindisguise (Jan 26, 2010)

TemporarilyRyan said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even feel a little weird. If anything at all I felt more relieved knowing that there are other people out there who share those certain traits that I found to be odd or quirky. It felt good knowing that I wasn't the only one.


That was my initial reaction but the more I think about it the more I feel kind of downhearted that I'm not as unique as I thought I was... but I do find it relieving to know that other people like me exist and actually understand what I go through. I guess I'm torn in between those two feelings.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

faceindisguise said:


> That was my initial reaction but the more I think about it the more I feel kind of downhearted that I'm not as unique as I thought I was... but I do find it relieving to know that other people like me exist and actually understand what I go through. I guess I'm torn in between those two feelings.


You might have similar ways of functioning and perceiving the world as others, but your own, individual experiences and thoughts and how you choose to interact with and synthesize them will conclusively make you own a unique identity.

Type 4 INFP's are quite common around here, but as you are exposed to them you will begin to notice blatant distinctions in how people manifest themselves. Despite the fact that the Enneagram essentially describes how a person manifests in personality, there are many different hues to an individual.


----------



## faceindisguise (Jan 26, 2010)

Zygomorphic said:


> Type 4 INFP's are quite common around here, but as you are exposed to them you will begin to notice blatant distinctions in how people manifest themselves. Despite the fact that the Enneagram essentially describes how a person manifests in personality, there are many different hues to an individual.


 Ahh. That's comforting.

Well thanks everybody! happy to be here


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

faceindisguise said:


> Hi personality cafe - I found this website a few days ago and I gotta say I'm very pleased I did! I've always thought I was more than a little odd and y'all've (excuse my southernness) shown me that that there are other people out there that share my odd mannerisms and feelings. :happy: I've learned a ton about myself since reading through these forums. So thanks a lot for that - really looking forward to getting to know this awesome community better
> 
> I have two questions though
> 
> ...



Greetings faceindisguise! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you so much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. 

1.) I usually go by my intuition and the accuracy is usually 60/40 with 60 being correct. You can't truly evaluate someone until you have gain some hidden information about them. The PerC members 99% of the time guest someone's mbti type by how they present themselves in public.

2.) The test are not absolute. They are like a short summary of who you are. Don't worry about the general descriptions. Worry more about the functions.


----------

